# 1500 acres on lowndes/brooks county line! 5 minutes from I-75!



## deer buster (Mar 14, 2008)

Members Needed –4

Club Name –Buck Hill Hunting Club

Type Of Club –Still huntin (gun,bow,muzzle loader)

Acres –1500

Location –Lowndes/Brooks co. line (off Rocky Ford rd.)

Type Of Habitat –All ages of pines (big-small-thick-clean) Hardwoods, Creeks, Mud Swamp runs around property, 7 acre field is the largest.

Game Available –Deer, Turkeys, Ducks, Dove, Quail, Hogs, all small game.

Quality Deer Management –15" minimum bucks, 2 does per family membership.

Food Plots -yes, lots of them, member price includes fees for plots.

Supplemental Feeders -yes, all over the club.

Total Members –8

Dues -$2250 per family membership.

Guests Allowed –yes, during bow season. And then not until the day after Thanksgiving (Nov. 28th)

Private Or Commercial Lease –Private

ATV Use –Yes only on certain roads and only to and from stand during season. There are certain roads marked with red stobs indicating no vehicle period during season. These roads are only to be traveled by foot during season.

Clubhouse / Camping Area –Yes, power, water, sewer. There is a building for all members at camp to use with bathrooms and shower stalls in place.

Power –Yes

RV Hookups -Yes

Running Water –Yes

Ice Machine –No

Walk In Freezer -No

Skinning Rack –Yes

Shooting Range -Possibly, will work something out.


Contact Name -Cory

Phone# -229-563-6131

Hours –6:00 am - 8:00pm weekdays
             6:00am  -  10:00pm weekends

Email –   deer.buster@hotmail.com



Rules---


                 * 15" buck rule
                 * 2 does per family membership
                 * Hang tag on area you will hunt that morning
                 * All Ga. game laws are in affect
                 * Guests are allowed during archery season and then a guest will not be allowed until day after Thanksgiving.
Any other questions on rules just ask and I will reply and post.

*** All food plot expenses are included in membership price.

*** All stands and feeders are already in place and set up securely.

*** We have a ton of tower stands, and two man stands.

*** Land owner has had property for 15 years. This is the first year in the last 5 years he has offered the oppurtunity for a club. I saw 20+ turkeys on this club yesterday riding through. He said 4 out of 5 times sitting in a stand you WILL see deer.


----------



## ejs1980 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have spent alot of time in that area. If I had to pick one spot In lowndes county this would be it. If I was hunting this area I would let 15 inch buck walk I have seen much bigger there and Bigger have been taken. Cory I hope you saved a spot for you.


----------



## deer buster (Mar 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ejs1980 (Mar 15, 2008)

Deer Buster I can't believe you havent closed this thread yet. To those that don't know You can get there in about 15 minutes after getting off the interstate.


----------



## deer buster (Mar 15, 2008)

actually it's only 5 miles off of I-75. ejs1980, i've almost filled the club, 4 in already, 4 coming next weekend to look. I've been there 3 times (on the club) in the past 3 days, and I know i have seen 50 turkeys and at least 20 deer.


----------



## emtguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Bump for a good track of land...to high for my poor self but if some of you guys can swing it you should. This is my area of the woods..


----------



## deer buster (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks emtguy. this is some top of the line stuff.


----------



## deer buster (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## deer buster (Mar 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Mar 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## emtguy (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang if i was'nt a cheap skate!! How many people hunting tureys on this tract as of now? 
Fla. guys where ya'll at on this one??? This is right up yalls alley aint it? Good land thatc close to home!!!

I have nothing to do with deer buster by the way...i have looked a some land with him for joining and decided not to..i am telling ya'll this so youll know i aint blowing smoke, this is some primetime hunting land. If i didnt dove hunt every sat. i would join it but i never deer hunt so its outa my price range for the 3 times a year i MIGHT go.


----------



## deer buster (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks emtguy,


----------



## emtguy (Mar 19, 2008)

how many turkey hunters on signed up for this lease deer buster?


----------



## deer buster (Mar 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## charlieman (Mar 21, 2008)

*guest rule*

Is there a limit to the number of guest or the times a guest may visit  during the part of season that guest are allowed?


----------



## deer buster (Mar 21, 2008)

one guest per paying member


----------



## thomas williams (Mar 21, 2008)

any way yall would let a poor college kid go coon huntin down there?


----------



## deer buster (Mar 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

